# Impress me (Win a Blowgun!)



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Win what I consider to be the best in competition blowguns.

http://www.blowgun.com/shop/item.aspx?itemid=26

All you have to do .. is make a cool blowgun video. This can be a creative shot, a great group, long distance accuracy, trick shots, hunting ... anything blowgun related. Even something funny. I look through youtube a few times a week for new blowgun videos and rarely am I impressed. I want to see some cool blowgun stuff!

Myself and a few others (Thinking this forum owner aaron and LGD, MJ etc.) Can weigh in on a decision.

I will only do this if I get at least 5 entries. Lets have it! I am going to upload my 3D blowgun video as a starter. I want to promote blowguns as a safe, fun, competitive recreational activity.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Great idea!! May get the ball rolling here again. I need to purchase a camera myself.


----------



## Clide1997 (May 26, 2013)

Here is my entry, I made a point of view bug busting video. Sorry for the poor video quality and editing.


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

I think that the first entry to this competition raises a good question. Many of the impressive blowgun shooters will likely be less than impressive video editors. I know very little about editing videos myself and it sometimes convinces me to just leave my captured moments on my harddrive.

I suggest (for the good of the sport) that all contest entrants allow that their footage be available for addition to an "Impressive Blowguns" compilation. Then those with poor video editing capabilities could still have a chance at winning.

P.s. I may submit material but already have too many blowguns and don't wish to compete, only to help with the end results. Great idea Naturalfork!


----------



## Clide1997 (May 26, 2013)

neondog said:


> I think that the first entry to this competition raises a good question. Many of the impressive blowgun shooters will likely be less than impressive video editors. I know very little about editing videos myself and it sometimes convinces me to just leave my captured moments on my harddrive.
> 
> I suggest (for the good of the sport) that all contest entrants allow that their footage be available for addition to an "Impressive Blowguns" compilation. Then those with poor video editing capabilities could still have a chance at winning.
> 
> P.s. I may submit material but already have too many blowguns and don't wish to compete, only to help with the end results. Great idea Naturalfork!


I hope to see your video.


----------



## Michel (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi,

20m during night an rain






ore

Hunting my gopro on 20m






Michel


----------



## Clide1997 (May 26, 2013)

That was some good shooting Michel, I liked the first video the most.


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

I suspect that most of us, if taking a shot in the dark would not fair so well at half that distance.


----------



## Michel (Jan 14, 2013)

Tomatohunting














Michel


----------



## Clide1997 (May 26, 2013)

That was really good shooting. I might have to shoot some tomatoes.


----------



## Tobiko (Jun 1, 2013)

A cherry tomato at 10m?! That's an 8.5 MOA shot! AND it's moving a little bit!

I'm impressed.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Michel said:


> Tomatohunting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was awesome!!


----------



## Michel (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi,

today i was impressed an i want to share it with you.

shooting the first time in here live





on 7m/22ft



Samira 11 years old, one of my gymnastic kids



Michel


----------



## william21 (Apr 19, 2013)

Michel said:


> Hi,
> 
> 20m during night an rain
> 
> ...


what were your cones......... rx specula? and nice shooting


----------



## Michel (Jan 14, 2013)

Jepp,

ENT-speculums.

Michel


----------



## Michel (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi,

you like blueberrys?....................






Michel


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

:thumbsu:


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

I never set an ending date on this. However at this point Michel is in the lead with the blueberry shot. Lets get more entries!!! If all else fails I am very impressed with all the entries and especially Michels blueberry shot ... he will recieve the prize if nobody else submits.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

I'll see if I can get some thing up soon.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Here a submission. I did a contest with pocket predator slingshots and won doing this with a slingshot. I have an empty beer can suspended by a piece of sewing thread. The object is to cut the thread with a single dart.

Note. This video is uncut and unedited. One shot.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Here is another. I have a playing card turned sideways with just the fine edge showing.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Here is some more playing card edge shots.


----------



## Michel (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice,

Stundart on 5m?

Michel


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Thinking about a match light shot.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Well here it is. Lighting a strike anywhere match with a blowgun.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Is this thing over? Who won?


----------



## GhostHawk (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice shooting on the match treefork, I assume those were stun darts?


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

treefork said:


> Is this thing over? Who won?


That would probably be you. I liked the tomato shot too. I am broke from christmas. How about we run this until Feb 1st.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Lighting a match with a blowgun is one thing. Lighting a moving match is another all together.


----------



## Chips (Jan 1, 2014)

what's the record for the longest accurate shot?


----------



## Chips (Jan 1, 2014)

treefork said:


> Here is some more playing card edge shots.


OMG. dude, that is hardcore.


----------



## Chips (Jan 1, 2014)

how long do we have?


----------



## Chimes (Dec 30, 2013)

Chips said:


> how long do we have?


We have till Feb 1st


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Chips said:


> how long do we have?


You're not going to make me come up with a new shot are you? lol

Just kidding . Go for it. The more the better.

I could do a moving/swinging card cut.Here it is today done with a slingshot right after the blowgun shot.


----------



## Chimes (Dec 30, 2013)

treefork said:


> Chips said:
> 
> 
> > how long do we have?
> ...


I'm not even going to enter now......


----------



## Chips (Jan 1, 2014)

Chimes said:


> Chips said:
> 
> 
> > how long do we have?
> ...


cool


----------



## Chips (Jan 1, 2014)

Chimes said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Chips said:
> ...


haha true, what's the point? that shot would be a one in a million for me.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Have fun with it guys and post something. The more we challenge ourselves the better we get.


----------



## Chips (Jan 1, 2014)

i'm getting better every day. i think. any tips on keeping the blowgun steady?


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Keep your body relaxed with a firm planted stance. Don't over exert on exhalation. That will move you off target every time.


----------



## Chips (Jan 1, 2014)

thanks. that's sound advice. i have a .40 cal. i'm pretty small so do you think it's the best option or would i get more power from something like a 50?


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

If your target shooting the 40 is fine and accurate. Like I said, don't over exert the exhalation causing the bore to move. It doesn't take much air volume to move a 40. Its more the speed and pressure of the air .Have fun with it.


----------



## GhostHawk (Oct 28, 2013)

My .40 is more accurate than anything else I have or have tried. Bigger bores can get you more power at longer ranges. But Accuracy for me at least is considerably better with my .40.

Also longer is not necessarily more accurate. It gives you the potential to be more accurate if you can hold it. But if your fighting it, or throwing your aim off when you blow trying for more speed/power it can end up hurting you.

Easy way to test, buy a 5' piece of 1/2" pvc, costs ya about 1.47$ at lowes. Shoot it for a few days at that length. Then without changing anything else, cut a 2' piece off. Try it again with both the 3' and the 2' pieces. For target shooting, length seems to be counter intuitive, its hurting as much as its helping. Big bores and LONG bores take a LOT more breath.

Compute the total internal area of a terminator .40 cal at 4' length.

Then do the same for a .60 (PVC Pipe) at 5' long.

50% increase in Diameter plus 25% increase in length means a LOT more air is required.


----------



## Chips (Jan 1, 2014)

Awesome, thanks guys! I'm trying to find a balance between exhaling too hard and too softly, softer seems to be more accurate if the dart can make the distance without gravity pulling it down too much. great advice guys. definitely gonna get some pvc and run some tests!


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Unless you are shooting logn distances (15 yards or more) .40 cals are just fine. They allow for cheap ammo too! I like my CT .50 40 incher the best.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

I have quite a few 40's. Lately I've been really into the CS big bore.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Here is another submission. This time a match is lit while swinging on a pendulum. The match head was hit three times just before the final shot that lit it on fire.


----------



## Michel (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi,

and a happy new year






Michel


----------



## Chimes (Dec 30, 2013)

Michel said:


> Hi,
> 
> and a happy new year
> 
> ...


Well done Michel! That was an amazing shot, keep it up man!


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Michel said:


> Hi,
> 
> and a happy new year
> 
> ...


Outstanding indeed! That was cool.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

It looks like targetzonesports is out of the .50 cal CT blowguns. These are in such high demand I dont think he is able to keep up. If on Feb 1st they are still out of stock ... any suggestions? Do we wait? Do I buy the winner darts?


----------



## Michel (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi,

i think, ask the winner on Feb. 1st

Regards Michel


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Here is a clean card cut.


----------



## Chips (Jan 1, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> It looks like targetzonesports is out of the .50 cal CT blowguns. These are in such high demand I dont think he is able to keep up. If on Feb 1st they are still out of stock ... any suggestions? Do we wait? Do I buy the winner darts?


maybe some kind of cool accessory.


----------



## Chips (Jan 1, 2014)

I've finally figured out what my video is gonna be about. Let's hope i can construct everything in time.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

In this one the element of motion is added. The card is on a pendulum.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

A different motion of spinning and swaying with the card held horizontally.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

February 2, 2014


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Sorry guys. Busy weekend. I think treefork has performed some very amazing shots. I was impressed by ALL the videos. I think however my favorite video .... is the treefork match light. Congrats treefork!!! ... i will work out a prize with him since the CT .50 cals are still out of stock.

This is the video. I liked the card cuts too ... but the match light is just awesome.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

I would like to thank Natural Fork for having this contest and his efforts to promote shooting. When he proposed this contest back in May 2013 I did not even have a camera or the the skills for this challenge. Over on the Slingshot forum was a series of contests which got me shooting and of course I had to purchase a camera. My shooting skills escalated and I won all the contests there. Lighting matches, cutting cards, lighting matches/cutting cards in one shot, cutting sewing threads all at 10 meters with a slingshot.Well the point I'm trying to make is as my skill with the slingshot improved, so did my blowgun skills. I decided to give the same crazy shots I was doing with my slingshot a try with my blowgun for this contest. The best prize I received here was an increased skill set and love for the blowgun. That is a priceless prize. That you for the opportunity Mr. Natural Fork!


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

NaturalFork said:


> It looks like targetzonesports is out of the .50 cal CT blowguns. These are in such high demand I dont think he is able to keep up. If on Feb 1st they are still out of stock ... any suggestions? Do we wait? Do I buy the winner darts?


Pre pay the order so that the purchase is already made for when the next batch comes in and you are guaranteed to receive one.


----------

